# Snook fishing the walls, this time with video



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

So yesterday was a bad day in my household, had to put my wife's cat down in the morning. :-( 

Instead of mulking around, we decided to take the afternoon off and hit the water to get our minds off it. Plus my wife likes the new rig, and it beats work, so it wasn't hard to talk her into it. 

The boat ramp greeted us with an incoming tide, unusually dirty water and the start of what turned out to be a flood tide. 2PM in the afternoon and it was HOT. Dog days of summer are still here. 

After a few throws of the net, we filled the well with some finger mullet and pilchards and shot for the closest walls to see if we could hang any snook in the afternoon sun.

If you're into a 6 minute video and some idea of what wall fishing is like in Southeast FL give the video a chance. The end is worth it. 

Some boring tips to my wife in there (she usually gets by on her good looks and luck) as well as a post video self-realization that at times I mooch on her spots a bit...

Shortly after this video I realized two things: I had forgotten my pliers (and my lucky fishing belt) and that my teeth apparently aren't as sharp as they used to be so it now takes about 5 minutes of me gnawing to get though 60lb leader when you don't have pliers or a knife on board. Always something I guess... 

Fishing was admittedly kinda slow but we did manage to put a few snook and snapper in the boat before we relented to the afternoon heat and made a beeline for the ramp. Nothing huge, but a few fish that would have been in the slot for sure if we were into eating soapfish.

http://www.vimeo.com/6592180

You can click the little icon in the lower right of the vid to make it larger albeit blurrier. 

Tides should be more favorable later in the week and I hope to get some video (if the camera still works!) of what really makes my blood boil and that's some exciting topwater views of a big snook crushing a mullet against the walls.

-T


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I tend to forget what fishing in South Florida was like--beautiful boats, great real estate, and big fish in unlikely spots.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice quality what are you taking your videos with?

What I am really wondering why you were keeping the ride videos from us??? There are people out there that might have enjoyed watching sprints at 27-32mph on your speedo....or how nice your bar tape is wrapped on fancy areo drop bars...lol

www.bikeporngallery.com or if you just want to check out some bike shop comic strips
www.yehudamoon.com


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought you were about to push the wife in the water for a moment there, at the end. ;D

Nice job with the video and the snook. Glad to hear it swam away.  What kind of hat-cam is that?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Nice quality what are you taking your videos with?
> 
> What I am really wondering why you were keeping the ride videos from us???  There are people out there that might have enjoyed watching sprints at 27-32mph on your speedo....or how nice your bar tape is wrapped on fancy areo drop bars...lol
> 
> ...


Bike vids and the fishing vid were shot with this: http://www.goprocamera.com/index.php?area=2&productid=1

It's been a cool little camera, low-budget but does a decent job. I'm a newb at it for sure as at times I forget there is different resolution settings...And that it's on my head, as was apparent when I dropped it in the water at the end of the video.... 

As far as the sprints, there wasn't any in those vids. Sprints on those rides start at 37 and hit 42+..

These days I get dropped long before hand as the last 5 years of "training" has progressed my body from this (#108):









To this:









And my bikes have "progressed" from this:









To this:









But I do catch more fish these days....



-T


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice setup, just sold my Allez for a cyclocross....single speed. Looking to get into racing, to replace hockey as a sport.

Do you think my SD 8g card will work? Looks like I found my next toy. Strap it to the platform, and when I am polling just push the button.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

My version is about 4 months old; the one I have will only recognize SD cards 2 gigs and under. I think they were working on updating that though so you may want to ask them.

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry about the cat  i know how it is  i did get a slight chuckle at the end when you kicked the camera off your head though ;D hope its not permanently damaged


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Dude a Pugsley!! Those are so cool. Nice two wheel ride.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice snook.  

Do you ever see any of the blue bloods out behind their houses snooking too?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> nice snook.
> 
> Do you ever see any of the blue bloods out behind their houses snooking too?


One or two. Mostly it seems those people buy the houses for the view. Notice the boats on the docks; most I've never seen off their lifts in 20 years of fishing these spots. 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom, we got a chance here to coin a new phrase... 

Snook, jack crevalle, tarpon and grey snapper

the "Seawall Slam."


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom, we got a chance here to coin a new phrase...
> 
> Snook, jack crevalle, tarpon and grey snapper
> 
> the "Seawall Slam."


I've also invented the "hungry man's slam"; and this consists of going fishing and catching NO redfish, NO flounder, and NO snapper. 

In fact, I've done that more times than I can remember.



-T


----------



## wallbanger2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your wifes cat, Tom
Nice fishing video and the bike rides are something else... but I guess what they say about if your not in first, the view never changes really hits home for you lol. ;D


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

I got more snook at that little bridge and the one on the other side of the black seawall then any place else. That spot goes off when the current rips in and out of hells point.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I've also invented the "hungry man's slam"; and this consists of going fishing and catching NO redfish, NO flounder, and NO snapper.


I heard that particular catch called another name...

       "A Morning Spent With A Flyrod Slam"


----------

